# LR 2.3 with ActionScript 3 and Flash 10?



## lightroomgalleries (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what version of the flash player LR uses to display web gallery previews? I am trying to create a gallery using ActionScript 3 but i can not get the gallery to preview in LR. It does however display correctly when exported. Help is much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2009)

I think it's FP7, but certainly AS2. Though you can get an AS3-based movie to display, there's an AS2 shim layer in the refresh mechanism which will prevent an AS3 movie running properly. I'd recommend waiting until LR3.

John


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Apr 22, 2009)

awesome thanks for the info!! yeah looks like i have to wait until LR 3 comes out.


----------



## Studio2401 (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, in the beta it doesn't work, but I think that was already mentioned somewhere.


----------



## Studio2401 (Jan 21, 2010)

What do they know that we don't ?

Digicrafts | Ultimate UI Components For Web Design, RIA, Flash ...
 - [ Isalin ang pahinang ito ]
Digicrafts developed ActionScript 3 engine - Original Lightroom 2 only support AS2 flash movie. Now we made it support Live Preview and export AS3 flash ...
www.digicrafts.com.hk/.../LightroomFotoFlowGallery - Naka-cache - Katulad


----------

